# Music - which genre do you like the best?



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I like a lot of different music, but I admit I see trends in my taste. I find categorizing very difficult, so I'll also give examples of bands.
> 
> Genres: 80s darkwave & new wave, 80s & early 90s alternative, shoegaze, indie rock, indie electro/dance music, garage rock, 70s glam rock, 70s/80s punk rock, smart pop music, Britpop, etc
> 
> ...


Them there are some awesome categories. Excellent band choices. xD


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

The *ONE* genre which I like the most is psychedelia (psychedelic soul, pychedelic rock, psychedelic pop, psychedelic funk, acid rock, acid, and the subgenres go on...)


























But I also love electronica (ambient, EDM, trip hop, so on...), blues, musique concrete, classical, funk, soul, jazz, world music, folk, expiremental rock and maybe more that I can't think of atm

I hate punk, rap, hip hop, country, most metal genres and most mainstream stuff, american idol for the lose :bored:


----------



## Tyler87 (Jul 1, 2009)

Folk Pop / Rock here... electronic stuff is nice too.


----------



## Private Enemy (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I listen to most genres, but 90% goes to Punk rock, Grunge and Jrock.

Punk rock/Grunge: Nirvana, Ramones, Fang, Ebba Grön, The Clash, Soundgarden etc.

Jrock: Pierrot, Angelo, Takui Nakajima, Gackt, Matenrou Opera


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Almost everything in my ipod is meditation music. 

Also like classical, jazz, Praise and Worship, and New Age.

Sometimes when I'm feeling retro I like 80's and Heavy metal... Warrant, Great White, Van Halen... I like Daughtry, Bare Naked Ladies, Nickleback, and an ecclectic mix like that but rarely listen to it.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm into the more eccentric folk rock these days... leonard cohen is my hero, joni mitchell, jackson browne, shawn colvin, townes vanzandt, patti smith.......


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Various forms of electronic music, especially trip-hop.

I also like '70s progressive rock a lot.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Alternative Rock, Electronica. I do listen to music from all genres though.


----------



## Hellskitchen (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm more into the metal genre, but I have a strong taste and open mind for other genres. So I'm an all rounder. But metal wins, no competition roud:


----------

